# Sexy Gentoo Wallpaper

## slick

Updates

22.10.06 - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3665353.html#3665353

18.05.09 - aktueller Link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5733788.html#5733788

------------------------

Ein Freund von mir ist Fotograf. Letztens hatte er mir von einem anstehenden Fotoshooting mit einem speziell dafür gebuchtem Model erzählt. Ich drückte ihm ein Gentoo-Shirt in die Hand und meinte spaßeshalber: "Darin kannst Du sie gern mal ablichten, dann haben wir in der Community was nettes als Grundlage für Wallpapers o.ä., Bilder von "Gentoo-Girls" sind Mangelware." Und was soll ich sagen, er hat es gemacht.

Das Model ist mit der Veröffentlichung dieser Bilder einverstanden. Die Bilder können für Artwork im Original (~2000x3000 Pixel, RAW oder JPEG) beim Fotografen formlos (und frei von Kosten) per E-Mail angefordert werden und können für den privaten Gebrauch uneingeschränkt genutzt werden. Der "Grafiker" verpflichtet sich jedoch jede Veröffentlichung ohne Zustimmung des Fotografen und des Models zu unterlassen. Sprich er sendet die erstellte Montage(n) zum Fotografen zurück welche dieser (auf Wunsch unter Nennung des Namens des Grafikers) selbst veröffentlicht. Sollte das alles klappen und das allgemeine Interesse seitens der Community sichtbar werden garantiert der Fotograf weitere "Gentoo-Bilder" mit anderen Models.

Edit: Titel aussagekräftiger gestaltetLast edited by slick on Mon May 18, 2009 2:17 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## schachti

Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe, mehr davon...

Macht Gentoo zur sexiesten Linux - Distri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SinoTech

Geile idee  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Macht Gentoo zur sexiesten Linux - Distri 

 

Ist denn hier ein Grafik-Crack der ein schickes Wallpaper daraus bauen könnte? Wäre sonst schade wenn man das nicht nutzen würde.  Ich werde mich aber auch mal daran versuchen.  :Wink: 

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Geile idee 

 

Dann weitererzählen  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Geile idee  
> ...

 

Schon passiert  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## b3cks

Leck mich am Arsch...   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

Der Link wird rumgehen, wie eine Lawine! Ich denke da werden so einige Wallpaper auftauchen, bin ich mir sicher!

[denk]Wenn das meine Freundin wieder sieht...   :Rolling Eyes: [/denk]

Edith lässt fragen, ob nich auch ein Englischer Post sinnvoll wäre!?

----------

## LunX

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Leck mich am Arsch...   
> 
> Der Link wird rumgehen, wie eine Lawine! Ich denke da werden so einige Wallpaper auftauchen, bin ich mir sicher!
> 
> [denk]Wenn das meine Freundin wieder sieht...  [/denk]

 

dem letzeren kann ich dir zustimmen. Vorsichtshalber auf Platte laden bevor der Traffic voll ist^^

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## slick

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Edith lässt fragen, ob nich auch ein Englischer Post sinnvoll wäre!?

 

Sag Edith den kann sie schreiben  :Wink: , allerdings sollten die o.g. genannten Bedingungen klar wiedergegeben werden. (Ich schreib den ungern, verständliches englisch liegt mir nicht so.) Dann bitte crosslinking. 

Ob der Fotograf fit ist falls englische Anfragen kommen kann ich allerdings nicht recht beurteilen, denke aber schon.

Ach auch Edit(h): Non-Gentoo-Pix von Sina und hier auch  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach auch Edit(h): Non-Gentoo-Pix von Sina und hier auch 
> 
> 

 

Heiliges Kanonenrohr, Du willst uns heute aber wirklich vom Arbeiten abhalten!   :Laughing: 

----------

## b3cks

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Edith lässt fragen, ob nich auch ein Englischer Post sinnvoll wäre!? 
> 
> Sag Edith den kann sie schreiben , allerdings sollten die o.g. genannten Bedingungen klar wiedergegeben werden. (Ich schreib den ungern, verständliches englisch liegt mir nicht so.) Dann bitte crosslinking. 
> 
> Ob der Fotograf fit ist falls englische Anfragen kommen kann ich allerdings nicht recht beurteilen, denke aber schon.

 

Edith fühlt sich auch nich fit genug für so einen Post. Da sind wohl die very well english speaker hier gefragt. Vielleicht sollte man das aber auch vorher mit dem Fotograf abklären.

----------

## slick

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Edith fühlt sich auch nich fit genug für so einen Post. Da sind wohl die very well english speaker hier gefragt. Vielleicht sollte man das aber auch vorher mit dem Fotograf abklären.

 

Habe soeben nochmal mit dem Fotografen telefoniert. Er hätte nicht erwartet das es soviel Resonanz gibt und bittet daher darum das erstmal noch nicht im englischen (/internationalen) zu posten weil er dann in den Dimensionen das besser nochmal mit dem Model abklären möchte. Antwort sollte heute abend, spätestens morgen früh vorliegen.

----------

## ugus

Gentoo Girl   :Shocked:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Sehr Schöne Fotos, mehr davon bitte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Good News!   :Smile:   Haben auch für ein internationales Post das Go von Fotograf und Model. Jemand ist so nett und übersetzt gerade das Eingangspost auf englisch. Wäre nett wenn sich schnell jemand finden würde der dann nochmal gegenlesen würde. Bitte PM an mich.

Gruss an Edith: Gegenlesen ist in Arbeit, danke an alle PM Schreiber.

----------

## slick

Ok, englischer Thread ist gestartet.

----------

## Inte

Muahaha! Und schon braucht die Seite ewig zum laden.  :Laughing: 

Gut das ich schon vor ein paar Stunden 'nen Kommentar mit dem Link zum GSC2006-Merchandising verfasst habe.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Gehostet ist auf blogspot.com. Wahrscheinlich werden gerade irgendwo auf der Welt die Blogger munter und sind dabei ihre Träume zu posten  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Da mein Freund vom bisherigem Feedback begeistert ist und er mehr in dieser Richtung machen möchte (und auch wird) überlegen wir gerade ob wir nicht eine Artwork-Seite speziell für sowas (Models & Wallpapers etc. oder so ähnlich, speziell für Gentoo ähnlich Gentoo-Wiki) aufmachen sollen. Was meint ihr? Einerseits gibt es genügend Wallpaper-Seiten, anderseits fehlt sowas speziell für Gentoo (oder haben wir was übersehen?). Würde daran Interesse bestehen? Ich weiß, einige werden die Idee sicher in der Luft zerreisen... aber soll nur mal einen groben Eindruck davon geben was ihr denkt.

Wenn ja wie groß müßte man das erforderliche Equipment (sprich Server) zukunftsorientiert dimensionieren wenn man anderen Usern ermöglichen würde da Artwork hochzuladen? Hat jemand interessehalber eine Ahnung in welchen Dimensionen sich http://www.kde-look.org von Webspace und Traffic bewegt?

----------

## schachti

Also ich finde die Idee super. Zum Aufwand eines solchen Projekts kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hat jemand interessehalber eine Ahnung in welchen Dimensionen sich http://www.kde-look.org von Webspace und Traffic bewegt?

 

Joo, Google  :Wink: 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=traffic+amount+kde-look&btnG=Suche&meta= , erster Link

 *Quote:*   

> Can you tell us a bit about how many visitors and submissions KDE.Look.org and kde-apps.org has?
> 
> At the moment the two sites have about 65,000,000 hits and 13,000,000 page views a month, 7,500 active submissions and 13,500 registered users. The server creates over one terabyte of traffic a month.

 

Und das bezieht sich wohlgemerkt auf Januar 2004; sollte daher inzwischen noch einiges höher liegen.

----------

## industrie13

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Hat jemand interessehalber eine Ahnung in welchen Dimensionen sich http://www.kde-look.org von Webspace und Traffic bewegt? 
> 
> Joo, Google 
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=traffic+amount+kde-look&btnG=Suche&meta= , erster Link
> ...

 

Naja, das war für zwei Seiten - glaube aber nicht, dass es gleich soooo große Ausmaße annehmen wird, da es ja ziehmlich distributionsspezifisch ist  :Wink: 

Die Idee ist jedenfalls astrein, und ich denke, dass sich hier schon einige Graphikfreaks befinden, die sich sofort auf das dann dort bereitgestellte Grundmaterial (weiß ja nicht, war das so gemeint?) stürzen und Wallpaper, Splash- und Login-Screens usw. für ihr Lieblings-Linux basteln und posten würden - denke, das würde definitiv gut ankommen.

Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man es nicht irgendwo integrieren könnte, also evtl. als Subdomain von gentoo.org oder.de - so hätte es einen besseren Stand gegenüber den großen Wallpaperseiten und gleichzeitig eine bessere Anbindung an Gentoo selbst ... ich denke, das würde bestimmt besser funktionieren, als eine vollkommen selbstständige Seite ...

----------

## slick

 *industrie13 wrote:*   

> Naja, das war für zwei Seiten - glaube aber nicht, dass es gleich soooo große Ausmaße annehmen wird, da es ja ziehmlich distributionsspezifisch ist 

 

Schon klar, ging mir nur darum mal grob den Überblick zu bekommen in welchen Bereichen sich das dort bewegt. 

 *industrie13 wrote:*   

> Die Idee ist jedenfalls astrein, und ich denke, dass sich hier schon einige Graphikfreaks befinden, die sich sofort auf das dann dort bereitgestellte Grundmaterial (weiß ja nicht, war das so gemeint?) stürzen und Wallpaper, Splash- und Login-Screens usw. für ihr Lieblings-Linux basteln und posten würden - denke, das würde definitiv gut ankommen.

 

Das Problem ist momentan die Lizensierung des o.g. Orginalbildmaterials. Der Fotograf schreibt gerade an einer kurzen Lizens die Vorstellungen der Rechteinhaber (da gehört das Model auch dazu) entspricht. Hatten gestern eine lange Diskussion darüber und gestaltet sich doch relativ schwierig. Aber ist ja das erste Mal, beim Zweiten sollte es dann schneller gehen.  :Wink:  Wer hingemailt hat muss wohl noch bis Anfang nächste  Woche auf das Bildmaterial warten. Die Lizens unter der es dann verwendbar ist wird dann auch vorab einsehbar sein. 

 *industrie13 wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist allerdings, ob man es nicht irgendwo integrieren könnte, also evtl. als Subdomain von gentoo.org oder.de - so hätte es einen besseren Stand gegenüber den großen Wallpaperseiten und gleichzeitig eine bessere Anbindung an Gentoo selbst ... ich denke, das würde bestimmt besser funktionieren, als eine vollkommen selbstständige Seite ...

 

Ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Bisher ist das ein Gedankenkonstrukt und erstmal sollten dann Resultate folgen bevor man sich über eine solche Integration Gedanken macht.

----------

## l3u

http://www.gentoo-graphics.org/ ?

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist momentan die Lizensierung des o.g. Orginalbildmaterials. Der Fotograf schreibt gerade an einer kurzen Lizens die Vorstellungen der Rechteinhaber (da gehört das Model auch dazu) entspricht. 

 

Warum nicht http://creativecommons.org/license/? Da wird doch bestimmt eine passen.

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Warum nicht http://creativecommons.org/license/? Da wird doch bestimmt eine passen.

 

Wie soll ichs erklären, wir hatten lange darüber diskutiert. Fakt ist wenn die Orginalbilder unter CC stellt und offen anbietet kann damit schneller Mißbrauch getrieben werden als wenn er sie manuell einzeln verteilt. (Das verhindert es zwar auch nicht komplett, senkt aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit) Auch würde die CC immer dieses "den Inhalt vervielfältigen, verbreiten und öffentlich aufführen" enthalten, was er ja bei den Orginalen nicht möchte. Unter welche Lizens dann das daraus erstellte Wallpaper (durch den Fotografen) gestellt wird ist ja eine andere Sache. Außerdem war er sehr enttäuscht das z.B. auf kde-look.org wenn überhaupt eine Lizens bei Bildern genannt wurde der Urheber des Originals nicht zu finden war. (Beispiele: 1 2 3) Und genau möchte er halt nicht, da bei ihm der Eindruck entsteht unter freien Lizensen läuft es schnell außer Kontrolle. Und mal Beispiel dazu: Wenn er die Orginale unter CC (o.ä.) freigibt und einer dem Model gestalterisch Körperteile hinzufügt, was den Interessen der Rechteinhaber (Er+Model) widerspricht, aber das Bild entgegen der dann damit verletzten CC überall trotzdem publiziert wird, hat er den Ärger an der Backe und sein Model wäre auch nicht erfreut. Zudem kommt noch hinzu das er jede Zugänglichmachung an Dritte mit dem Model schriftlich fixieren muss, da er beim Shooting selbst auch einen Vertrag dazu unterzeichnet hat. Ist halt alles ziemlich kompliziert, aber ich denke wenn er es einmal seinen Ansprüchen nach geregelt hat es in Zukunft schneller gehen wird da dann klar ist was wie gemacht werden muss. Ich würde es daher als Experiment betrachten.

----------

## Bumsebiene

Wer nicht möchte, dass Bilder o.ä. weiterverbreitet werden, soll das Material nicht ins Internet stellen, anders geht es nicht. Eine Kontrolle, was mit den Bildern geschieht sobald sie an Dritte gelangt sind, halt ich für schwer bis unmöglich. Viele Leute sind sich der existenz von Lizenzen nicht einmal bewusst oder sie ignorieren sie einfach, das ist leider nun einmal so.

@franzf: Ja, das stimmt, habe meinen Text auch nochmal überarbeitet. Allerdings kann man sich auch einfach ein Wallpaper mit dem Bild von ihr nehmen und dass dann (wie auch immer) verunstalten. Das Problem ist einfach, sobald etwas im Internet veröffentlicht wurde, ist es für jeden zugänglich, d.h. jeder kann es sich auf seiner Festplatte speichern und mit beliebigen Programmen bearbeiten. Und davor schützt im ersten Moment auch keine Lizenz.Last edited by Bumsebiene on Sat Jun 10, 2006 11:37 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## franzf

 *Bumsebiene wrote:*   

>  Außerdem, wo ist das Problem wenn die Bilder weiterverbreitet werden? Ein steigender Bekanntheitsgrad kann sich doch nur positiv für den Fotografen und das Modell auswirken.

 

Hat Slick doch schon erwähnt:

Deine Annahme setzt voraus dass bei der Weitergabe der Originalautor erwähnt wird, und das ist eben bei kde-look.org etc. meist nicht der Fall...

Und wenn dann doch wer das Original wiedererkennt, und das Model verunstaltet wurde (o.ä.) dann ist die K**** am dampfen.

----------

## hoschi

Sehr schoen.

Wir sollten das Gentoo-Logo auf "kleinere" Kleidungsstuecke Drucken!

Und dann brauchen wir wallpapertaugliche Pics, also nicht hochkant.

----------

## energyman76b

also ich kann den Photographen sehr gut verstehen.

Diese cc-Lizenzen sind auch nicht das allseeligmachende Wundermittel.

Anstatt also rumzujammern und zu meckern, sollten wir alle froh sein, daß er überhaupt Bilder zur verfügung stellt.

Das ist nämlich eine sehr nette - und selbstlose Geste! Schließlich mußte ER ja die junge Dame bezahlen.

Freut euch über die hübschen Bilder und hört auf euch zu beklagen. 

Warum soll man überhaupt etwas für andere machen, wenn man nur angenöhlt wird? hm?

Also.

Solange keiner von denen, die jetzt meckern oder dauernd auf die cc-Lizenz zeigen, selbst ein Model anwerben, Photos machen und diese zur Verfügung stellen, sollten sie sich vielleicht zurückhalten, oder?

Ich hoffe sehr, daß sich ein paar fähige Graphiker finden, die aus den Bildern was machen können - ich bin ja leider völlig talentbefreit  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wir sollten das Gentoo-Logo auf "kleinere" Kleidungsstuecke Drucken!

 

Wenn Du wüßtest was ich weiß ...   :Cool: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wir sollten das Gentoo-Logo auf "kleinere" Kleidungsstuecke Drucken!

 

Wozu? Schonmal was von Bodypainting oder Tatoo gehört? Das reicht doch   :Cool:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wozu? Schonmal was von Bodypainting oder Tatoo gehört? Das reicht doch   

 

Das machen wir dann auf dem GSC, wer meldet sich als Model?  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wozu? Schonmal was von Bodypainting oder Tatoo gehört? Das reicht doch   

 

ja, ich bin dafür   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## Inte

@slick: Danke für die Erklärung. Sollen die bearbeiteten Bilder dann auch unter dieser Lizenz veröffentlicht werden, oder wird darüber noch diskutiert?

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> also ich kann den Photographen sehr gut verstehen.

 Da bist Du nicht der einzige. Ich fotografiere auch und weiß genau, warum ich in der Regel nur Abzüge verteile und ausschließlich ausgewählte lowres Aufnahmen ins Internet stelle.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Diese cc-Lizenzen sind auch nicht das allseeligmachende Wundermittel.

 Das hat niemand behauptet. Oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Anstatt also rumzujammern und zu meckern, sollten wir alle froh sein, daß er überhaupt Bilder zur verfügung stellt. Das ist nämlich eine sehr nette - und selbstlose Geste! Schließlich mußte ER ja die junge Dame bezahlen. Freut euch über die hübschen Bilder und hört auf euch zu beklagen. Warum soll man überhaupt etwas für andere machen, wenn man nur angenöhlt wird? hm?

 Hier wird weder gemeckert, noch gejammert. Wir sind alle froh, daß er die Bilder auf Nachfrag zur Verfügung stellt. Über diese nette und selbstlose Geste freuen wir uns doch alle und nöhlen keinesfalls den Fotografen (oder slick) an. Die Jungs freuen sich doch über das positive Feedback.  :Very Happy: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Solange keiner von denen, die jetzt meckern oder dauernd auf die cc-Lizenz zeigen, selbst ein Model anwerben, Photos machen und diese zur Verfügung stellen, sollten sie sich vielleicht zurückhalten, oder?

 Ich fühle mich jetzt mal persönlich angesprochen, da ich gefragt habe, ob über die CC gesprochen wurde. Slick hat die Beweggründe ja sauber dargelegt, so daß sie auch von mir verstanden wurden. Wenn Du denkst, daß das ein Meckern meinerseits war, dann hast Du mich noch nicht erlebt, wenn ich jemanden meinen gerechtfertigten Unmut spüren lasse.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe sehr, daß sich ein paar fähige Graphiker finden, die aus den Bildern was machen können - ich bin ja leider völlig talentbefreit 

 Da soll es ja im Forum ein paar Talente geben.  :Wink: 

Die Idee mit dem Bodypainting ist ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Wir sind zwar keine Models, aber ein Hingucker wäre das bestimmt! Hauptsache die Farbe ist wasserlöslich, dann können wir gleich nach der Session in den See hüpfen.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Sollen die bearbeiteten Bilder dann auch unter dieser Lizenz veröffentlicht werden, oder wird darüber noch diskutiert?

 

Ist leider noch nicht abschliessend geklärt, es wird wohl entweder CC oder eine daran angelehnte werden.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die Idee mit dem Bodypainting ist ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Wir sind zwar keine Models, aber ein Hingucker wäre das bestimmt! Hauptsache die Farbe ist wasserlöslich, dann können wir gleich nach der Session in den See hüpfen. 

 

Eine kleine (OT?) Bemerkung kann ich mir da nicht verkneifen. Inte ich habe da schon sehr nette Ideen... was meinst Du wohl was bei einem schwarzen Aufkleber auf einem sonnenempfindlichen Rücken in Kombination mit schönem Wetter rauskommt  :Wink: 

----------

## slicks_wife

 *slick wrote:*   

> Eine kleine (OT?) Bemerkung kann ich mir da nicht verkneifen. Inte ich habe da schon sehr nette Ideen... was meinst Du wohl was bei einem schwarzen Aufkleber auf einem sonnenempfindlichen Rücken in Kombination mit schönem Wetter rauskommt 

 

Und ich muß slick dann wieder verarzten wenn er Sonnenbrand hat, na toll  :Wink:  Stellt doch nicht so verrückte Dinge in den Raum!!

----------

## energyman76b

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Bodypainting ist ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Wir sind zwar keine Models, aber ein Hingucker wäre das bestimmt! Hauptsache die Farbe ist wasserlöslich, dann können wir gleich nach der Session in den See hüpfen. 

 

sicher, und die Harzwasserwerker bringen einen dann um, weil das Trinkwasser aus dem See plötzlich so eine unappetitliche Farbe hat  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen wo es das Logo vom Gentoo.de-Shop in Groß gibt bzw. überhaupt die diversen Gentoo-Logos in hohen Auflösungen?

Edith und Vortex375: Danke!Last edited by slick on Mon Jun 12, 2006 6:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Eben bei Google gesucht und das hier gefunden:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/gentoo_logos/

Das hier dürfte das Logo auf dem T-Shirt sein:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/gentoo_logos/gwhite.png

----------

## slick

Damit ihr seht das sich was tut habe ich mal zusammen mit dem Fotografen ein paar wenige Wallpaper gestaltet. An der Seite wird noch gebaut, also bitte nicht meckern  :Wink:  Wegen der Herrausgabe der Orginale unter $lizens gibt es immernoch Verhandlungen. 

Und was ich mal in Bezug auf einige englische Posts hier ergänzen möchte, weil ich zu faul bin jetzt dort extra dafür zu posten da mein Englisch eh schlecht ist: Natürlich waren es keine professionellen Fotos, hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Es waren spontane Schnappschüsse just for fun so zwischendurch um zu schauen wie sowas generell hier ankommt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Soll ich (oder jmd. anders) mal kurz im englischen Forum deinen Beitrag posten? Denn die zerreissen ja die Fotografiekünste deines Freundes ein bisschen...

Sag Bescheid,

Tobi

----------

## slick

Also wenn die Dinge in den Text interpretieren die nicht da stehen tuts mir leid, so schlau sollten die eigentlich selbst sein ... wer allerdings zufällig da was kommentiert kanns gern dazuschreiben. Soll aber keine explizite Aufforderung sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Okay, haben sie Pech  :Wink:  Sollen sie doch besser lesen, oder deutsch lernen   :Twisted Evil: 

Nee. Im Ernst mal ne Frage. Du hattest mal was von neuen Fotos erzählt...

Wann ist es denn nun soweit? Bin schon ganz gespannt.

Tobi

----------

## slick

Wir haben dazugelernt (dafür war es ja u.a. auch gedacht) und haben festgestellt lieber erst publizieren wenn alles sauber geklärt ist. (Bildrechte usw.) Geplant und vorbereitet ist definitiv weiteres in dieser Richtung, genauer Zeitplan aber noch unklar.

----------

## Inte

Ich habe mal meinen Senf im anderen Thread dazugegeben. Hoffentlich war ich nicht zu deutlich.  :Wink: 

Die Wallpaper sehen schick aus. Immer wieder toll zu sehen, was man aus Fotos so alles machen kann.

----------

## Massimo B.

Sorry, ich wollte im anderen Thread nicht die Idee an sich kritisieren. Ich meinte nur, daß wenn man sich diese Mühe mit der Fotografie macht (ein wenig Aufwand war das sicherlich), könnte man in interessantere Mode investieren, gerade wenn ihr schon Pläne hegt eine ganze Designserie daraus zu machen. Bei spreadshirt gibts durchaus damentaugliche Wäsche. Die Idee an sich finde ich sehr gut, gentoo als Distribution hat auch das Potential zu so einem Statement.

Ich selbst überlege gerade ein starkes gentoo T-Shirt bei spreadshirt zu kreieren, im Plotdruck von Vektordatei, werde dazu mit media-gfx/potracegui und Karbon14 experimentieren. Die gentoo-backgrounds des  lila-themes sind als ebuilds mit Vektorbildern [.svg] vorhanden und auch GPL. Hatte dort im Forum zu Verwendung für ein T-Shirt mal nachgefragt.

----------

## slick

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich wollte im anderen Thread nicht die Idee an sich kritisieren. Ich meinte nur, daß wenn man sich diese Mühe mit der Fotografie macht (ein wenig Aufwand war das sicherlich), könnte man in interessantere Mode investieren, gerade wenn ihr schon Pläne hegt eine ganze Designserie daraus zu machen. Bei spreadshirt gibts durchaus damentaugliche Wäsche. Die Idee an sich finde ich sehr gut, gentoo als Distribution hat auch das Potential zu so einem Statement.

 

Es ist halt ein Fun-Projekt und die Dame(n) neu einzukleiden geht auch ins Geld. Wir versuchen einfach mit einfachen Mitteln das Beste daraus zu machen. Und ich denke für spontane Schnappschüsse können sich die Wallpaper schon sehen lassen (auch wenn die zugegebenermaßen mit heißer Nadel gestrickt wurden) Neue Mode (die es offiziell gar nicht gibt, auch wenn es nicht viel Stoff ist   :Wink: ) wurde bestellt und ist schon geliefert. Waren gesamt schonmal 60,- nur für eine "Basis-Ausstattung"  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Neue Mode (die es offiziell gar nicht gibt, auch wenn es nicht viel Stoff ist  ) wurde bestellt und ist schon geliefert.

 HeHe, weniger ist manchmal mehr.  :Wink: 

Hoffentlich liest das keiner aus dem anderen Thread.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ach ja eins noch ... unter welcher Lizenz stehen denn die fertigen Wallpaper? Vielleicht könnt ihr das noch auf der Homepage ergänzen.

----------

## Vortex375

Hmmm... die Seite mit den Wallpapers reagiert nicht - ist die Anfrage schon so groß?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ach ja eins noch ... unter welcher Lizenz stehen denn die fertigen Wallpaper? Vielleicht könnt ihr das noch auf der Homepage ergänzen.

 

Die Wallpaper sind jetzt unter CC

----------

## Thargor

Mal schaun, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe  :Very Happy: 

d.h.: 

1. Für die Orginalbilder muss man anfragen

2. Die dürfen dann bearbeitet werden

3. Die entstandenen Wallpaper müssen den Rechteinhabern vorgelegt werden

4. Wenn die das ok geben stehen die Wallpaper unter CC

so?  :Question: 

----------

## Philantrop

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Mal schaun, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe :D
> 
> d.h.: 
> 
> 1. Fr die Orginalbilder muss man anfragen

 

Ja, aber man bekommt sie trotzdem nicht.

----------

## slick

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Mal schaun, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe 
> 
> d.h.: 
> 
> 1. Für die Orginalbilder muss man anfragen
> ...

 

Ja, so war das ursprünglich gedacht. Allerdings kamen dann Bedenken bezüglich des Vertrages mit dem Model usw., also wurde 1-3 dann erstmal eingefroren. Ich habe eins bekommen weil wir uns halt sehr gut kennen und ich so die Wallpaper basteln konnte die dem Model gezeigt wurden, damit sie versteht wie das laufen soll. Mit den Originalen will der Fotograf jetzt auf Nummer sicher gehen und fixiert das schriftlich mit dem Model bevor er sie gemäß angedachtem 1-3 rausgibt. Ich weiß, nervt euch sicher weil es sich so hinzieht. Sorry, es wurde halt nicht alles von Anfang an bedacht. Aber wir lernen ja daraus...

----------

## Philantrop

 *slick wrote:*   

> damit sie versteht wie das laufen soll.

 

Jahre später... ;-) 

Es ist schon ein Kreuz mit den Frauen. <gd&r>

----------

## slick

Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, inzwischen sind die Orginale erhältlich, die Lizenz dazu ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber zumindest können Wallpaper gestaltet werden die dann unter CC kommen. Besser wie nix, oder? (Wer möchte kanns ja auch gern mal verdenglischen und dort in den Thread werfen.)

----------

## Freiburg

Nicht das die junge Dame nicht überaus hübsch anzusehen wäre, aber läuft das nicht den Bemühungen Frauen in Gentoo mehr zu integrieren entgegen. Abgesehen davon das jetzt wahrscheinlich die Hälfte aller Desktops auf Gentoorechnern im Hintergrund eine Dame um Gentootshirt haben. Ich glaube so war die Integration nicht vorgesehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Salathe

Vieleicht stellt sich ja jemand aus dem Forum, der mit einem durchtrainierten Traumkörper gesegnet ist, zur verfügung, damit wir auch eine Vorlage für Frauen haben.   :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Salathe wrote:*   

> Vieleicht stellt sich ja jemand aus dem Forum, der mit einem durchtrainierten Traumkörper gesegnet ist, zur verfügung, damit wir auch eine Vorlage für Frauen haben.  

 

Tjo, leider hab ich im Moment grad keine Zeit   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## oma

@Slick: Hätten wir da in unserem Gentoo Summercamp Shop nicht noch was "anderes" für die Dame gehabt - und ich meine nicht die Tasse   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Neue Mode (die es offiziell gar nicht gibt, auch wenn es nicht viel Stoff ist  ) wurde bestellt und ist schon geliefert. Waren gesamt schonmal 60,- nur für eine "Basis-Ausstattung" 

 

----------

## slick

 :Rolling Eyes:  Ist schon komisch, alle schriehen laut nach den Originalen aber bisher wurden keine damit gestalteten Wallpaper beim Fotografen eingesendet damit er sie unter CC veröffentlichen kann (obwohl die Orginale gesamt ~150 mal, sowie die Wallpaper gesamt ~500 mal heruntergeladen wurden).

----------

## Freiburg

Stimmt, aber war was anderes zu erwarten  :Wink:  Im Forum wird auch immer nach Lösungen für Probleme geschriehen, nur wenns dann mal ein Bug ist schreibt keiner einen Bugreport.

----------

## dakjo

Also die ist so hä....... ich würd damit auch kein Wallpaper auf meinem Desktop haben wollen.

----------

## SinoTech

Also die Pics von http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo.php find ich ziemlich nett. Einfach und simpel gehalten. Ich hab davon eins als Wallpaper.

Noch bunter etc. müssen sie nicht werden.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Philantrop

 *slick wrote:*   

> :roll: Ist schon komisch, alle schriehen laut nach den Originalen aber bisher wurden keine damit gestalteten Wallpaper beim Fotografen eingesendet damit er sie unter CC veröffentlichen kann (obwohl die Orginale gesamt ~150 mal, sowie die Wallpaper gesamt ~500 mal heruntergeladen wurden).

 

Bei den auf der Website genannten Bedingungen wunderst Du Dich darüber?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sagtmal wie seid ihr denn drauf?

Was bitteschön ist denn so schlimm an den folgenden Regeln?

 *Quote:*   

> *  Die Originalbilder in der Originalgröße werden zur Verfügung gestellt

 Man kriegt also das Originalbild in voller Auflösung und muss nicht mit irgend einem Minibild arbeiten.

 *Quote:*   

> * Die Bilder besitzen IPTC - Informationen über den Fotografen und das Model

 

Jede noch so lausige Kamera speichert EXIF Daten in die Bilder. Tut es wirklich jemandem weh, wenn statt Blende, Belichtungszeit und dergleichen noch Informationen über den Fotografen und das Model stehen?

 *Quote:*   

> * Die Bilder dürfen für die Wallpaper verändert werden

 

Na also, man darf seiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen und ist nicht auf irgendwas beschränkt.

 *Quote:*   

> * Die Originalbilder dürfen nicht veröffentlicht werden

 

Wundert das wen? Schliesslich hat der Fotograf harte Kohle auf den Tisch geblättert um die Photos machen zu können (Ob die nun in einer Pause nebenbei gemacht wurden oder nicht ist dabei unwesentlich. Ohne Geld wäre kein Model da gewesen). Da ist es doch nur zu verständlich, dass er nicht möchte, dass irgendwer das Ding runterläd und das Photo dann irgendwo bei "meine Exfreundin Online" landet.

 *Quote:*   

> * Die EXIF, wie auch die IPTC-Informationen dürfen aus den Wallpapern nicht entfernt werden

 

Hat irgendwer ein Problem damit? Schliesslich darf man auch nicht einfach irgendwelche Zitate verwenden ohne Quellenangabe. Und anstatt dass man die  Infos auf das Bild schreibt, sind die halt IM Bild drinn.

 *Quote:*   

> * Die Wallpaper bedürfen vor der Veröffentlichung der Zustimmung des Models

 

Wen wundert's? Oder glaubt Ihr das Model hat interesse daran plötzlich mit einem retouchierten, nakten Body dazustehen?

 *Quote:*   

> * Die fertiggestellten Wallpaper werden an info@its-maselli gesendet
> 
> * Nach Zustimmung des Models werden sie veröffentlicht
> 
> * Die Veröffentlichung erfolgt zuerst auf http://www.its-maselli.de

 

Auch das ist Fair. So können Fotograf und Model immer noch gegensteuern und ein Wallpaper VOR der Veröffentlichung verhindern.

Also ich finde die Bedingungen fair. Schliesslich ist man in keinster Weise eingeschränkt. Wenn ich grafisch begabt wäre würde ich mir sicher das eine oder andere Bild runterladen und was daraus machen.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

nun streitet doch nicht gleich wieder rum  :Wink: 

Die Idee an sich war mal etwas neues; frischer Wind im Gentoowald - wann hattet ihr die letzte auflockernde Idee?

(ausgenommen GSC und den aktuellen evil Hackerthread *g*)

Über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich endlos streiten aber wir sind hier ja nicht die Pralineredaktion (äh slick, das stimmt doch so oder?). Aus der Sicht des Fotografen und vor allem des Models kann ich die Einschränkungen auf jeden Fall voll verstehen. Free/Opensource-Mädels gibt es nunmal nirgends, und Bilder von sich selbst mit anderem Körper im Internet zu finden ist auch nur als Karnevalsgag lustig.

Leider gilt für mich das gleiche wie für die meisten anderen hier - die Grenzen der Kreativität sind da erreicht wo die Tastatur aufhört und die bunten Socken anfangen, soll heißen künstlerisches Totalversagen.

Evtl. wird es ja nochmal einen zweiten Anlauf geben mit einer schönen Frau und einem knackigen Tastenakrobaten (zwengs der Gleichberechtigung!) mit mehr oder weniger Kleidung und dann in einem anspruchsvolleren Ambiente - lassen wir uns überraschen was slick&Co. so aushecken. ich freu mich drauf   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Salathe

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Ist schon komisch, alle schriehen laut nach den Originalen aber bisher wurden keine damit gestalteten Wallpaper beim Fotografen eingesendet damit er sie unter CC veröffentlichen kann (obwohl die Orginale gesamt ~150 mal, sowie die Wallpaper gesamt ~500 mal heruntergeladen wurden).
> 
> 

 

Da fühle ich mich natürlich gleich persönlich angegriffen  :Wink: 

Habe darum(und etwas aus langeweile), gleich einige schlichte Wallpaper in modernem Orange gestaltet.

Das OK vom Photographen habe ich bereits und er wird sie demnächst aufschalten. Hoffe sie gefallen jemandem, habe sowas vorher noch nie gemacht.

----------

## slick

 *Salathe wrote:*   

> Das OK vom Photographen habe ich bereits und er wird sie demnächst aufschalten.

 

Gemäß meiner Info heute noch!  :Smile:  (Edith sagt gerade die sind jetzt drin.)

Im übrigen soll ich das hier mal, inbesondere Richtung Think4UrS11 & STiGMaTa_ch, schicken.

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/1283/danke1rr6.jpg

So macht man gute Werbung für Gentoo (wie man aus den Zeilen rauslesen kann)  :Wink: 

----------

## ITS-M

als erstes ...

wollte ich mich persönlich bei Euch für Eure Geduld und

Unterstützung bedanken. 

als zweites ...

Die neuen Wallpaper von Salathe sind online.

Neue "Gentoo-Projekte" sind angedacht und in Arbeit.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden   :Razz: 

DANKE

ITS-M

----------

## SinoTech

Ahh .. der Meister persönlich  :Smile:  .. na dann nutz ich doch mal gleich die Gelegenheit mit persönlich für die schönen Bildchen zu bedanken  :Smile: .

 *ITS-M wrote:*   

> als erstes ...
> 
> [...]
> 
> als zweites ...
> ...

 

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da noch kommen wird  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Philantrop

Ich habe die Verfügbarkeit der Originale soeben im englischen Thread bekannt gegeben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3479895.html#3479895

@ITS-M, ich habe Deine Lizenzbedingungen ebenfalls ins Englische übersetzt. Bitte prüfe, ob die Übersetzung Deinen bzw. den Vorstellungen des Modells entspricht und ob meine deutlich gekennzeichneten Anmerkungen vielleicht in die deutsche Version übernommen werden sollten. Bei Änderungswünschen kann ich das Posting überarbeiten.

Darüber hinaus wäre es möglicherweise ratsam, die Lizenzbedingungen einem Anwalt vorzulegen, um ihre Wirksamkeit zumindest in Deutschland sicherzustellen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

So... ich habe auch mal vier Wallpapers gemacht.

Kritik (sobald die Bilder Online sind) bitte nach /dev/null  :Laughing:  Ich weiss, dass ich keine Künstlerische Ader habe!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ITS-M

Hallo @All

Wallpaper von STiGMaTa_ch sind online  :Smile: 

soooo jetzt gehts los ...

@STiGMaTa_ch

eh alter (wie man so im kölsche Raum sagt)

alles noch OK bei Dir ???

Jung ... HAMMER GEILE TEILE 

bin offiziell begeistert  :Smile: 

weiterso ... 

ITS-M[/topic]

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Kritik (sobald die Bilder Online sind) bitte nach /dev/null  Ich weiss, dass ich keine Künstlerische Ader habe!

 

Ganz im Gegenteil, ohne den anderen zu nahe zu treten aber das sind bisher die am besten gelungenen; du machst glatt ne schöne Frau noch schöner...

Schon alleine für 'my heart beats ...' - REHSCHBEGGD oder wie der heißt *verneig*

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Jetzt hört aber auf, sonst werd ich noch ganz rot   :Embarassed: 

Ist ja keine grosse Sache da mal ein wenig mit den Farben rumzuspielen und ein wenig Text einzufügen. Das kann jeder und ist keine Kunst!

Kunst ist für mich z.B. solch ein Gentoo Wallpaper von Poju. Da ziehe ich den Hut vor!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Philantrop

STiGMaTa_ch, das ist mal ein Wallpaper, das selbst mich nach über 10 Jahren Linux ohne Wallpaper umstimmen könnte. Gibt's in dieser Qualität und Art noch mehr? Und falls ja: Wo?

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Im übrigen soll ich das hier mal, inbesondere Richtung Think4UrS11 & STiGMaTa_ch, schicken.
> 
> http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/1283/danke1rr6.jpg
> 
> So macht man gute Werbung für Gentoo (wie man aus den Zeilen rauslesen kann) 

 

Oha *schluck* ... dabei plapper ich doch nur so vor mich hin was ich denke... nur gut das keiner gesehen hat das ich grad tatsächlich rot angelaufen bin; normalerweise passiert mir sowas nur wenn mich ne schöne Frau anlächelt...

Na jut, dann laß ich mich jetzt direkt von den Mods in die PR-Abteilung versetzen; wo sind die Bewerbungsformulare?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Kunst ist für mich z.B. solch ein Gentoo Wallpaper von Poju. Da ziehe ich den Hut vor!

 

Das ist echt mal stark! Trotzdem bleibe ich weiter bei meinem Lob für dich.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Philantrop wrote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch, das ist mal ein Wallpaper, das selbst mich nach über 10 Jahren Linux ohne Wallpaper umstimmen könnte. Gibt's in dieser Qualität und Art noch mehr? Und falls ja: Wo?

 

Aehm... sprichst du jetzt von meinen Wallpapern oder vom gerenderten Wallpaper von Poju??

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du von dem gerenderten sprichst  :Wink: 

Also Offiziell für Gentoo gibt es noch ein zweites Bild von ihm. Du findest diese und weitere Bilder übrigens in der Graphics Abteilung der Gentoo.org Website.

Ansonsten lies mal alle seine verfassten Beiträge (sind bisher nur 5 Stk.). Dort hat er noch den einen oder anderen Link zu seiner privaten Homepage mit einigen "Versuchen".

Ach, und falls du die Bilder von mir gemeint hast... Nein, da gibt es nicht mehr davon  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Philantrop

Ich meinte tatsächlich die gerenderten. :)

Witzig, ich habe den Graphics-Kram hier nie wahrgenommen. 

Herzlichen Dank!

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> wo sind die Bewerbungsformulare?

 

Hier... achne... war ja das falsche... also hier... achne, das wars ja auch nicht... ich glaube ich muss auch bald mal was ausfüllen...

</dasWortzumSamstag>

 :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

ich frage lieber erst gar nicht wie du zu dem zweiten Formular gekommen bist   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ein Freund von mir ist Fotograf. Letztens hatte er mir von einem anstehenden Fotoshooting mit einem speziell dafür gebuchtem Model erzählt. Ich drückte ihm ein Gentoo-Shirt in die Hand und meinte spaßeshalber: "Darin kannst Du sie gern mal ablichten, dann haben wir in der Community was nettes als Grundlage für Wallpapers o.ä., Bilder von "Gentoo-Girls" sind Mangelware." ...

 

Nur mal so gaaanz zufällig in den Raum geworfen: Putzt langsam schonmal eure Monitore und updatet euer gimp...   :Wink: 

----------

## ITS-M

Hi @All

nun ... wie schon von Großmeister slick angekündigt, hier die neuen

Wallpapervorlagen, heute ...

Gentoo Girl - Krisi

http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo_krisi.php

Da leider an dem Tag kein Studio zur Verfügung stand, mussten wir

improvisieren. 

Jedoch ein Termin für Studioaufnahmen ist in sicht  :Smile: 

Nun bin ich sehr auf neue Wallpaper gespannt (das Model auch !)

Have Fun

Viktor

----------

## slick

Ach vollständigkeitshalber und bevor jemand fragt, weil sie vielleicht auf den ein oder anderen einen sehr jungen Eindruck macht, Krisi ist älter als 18.

----------

## b3cks

Also das sie >= 18 ist, sieht man, finde ich.  :Wink:  Aber auch Wurscht... Krisi ist sehr nice!  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich muss aber mal meckern. Habe mir eben ein paar Bilder gezogen, vergrößert (Originalgröße) angeguckt und da sehen die doch sehr schlicht aus. Mal abgesehen von der Beleuchtung - ja, ich weiß, ihr musstet Improvisieren - sind die Bilder doch sehr kriselig. Sie wirken, als hätte man sie mit einer einfachen Cam geschossen, fast so als wären sie eingescannt. Das mit der Beleuctung stört nur manchmal, teilweise ergibt sich ein netter Schatteneffekt. Einen guten Screendesigner wird das sicherlich nicht stören, da er das ganze retuschieren kann, wenn er will.

Das ganze soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein. Ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass es solche Bilder gibt. Wollte es aber mal anmerken. <duck>

----------

## slick

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Mal abgesehen von der Beleuchtung - ja, ich weiß, ihr musstet Improvisieren - sind die Bilder doch sehr kriselig. 

 

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber das wird Dir bei jedem Digicam-Bild so gehen wenn Du das Orginal auf 100% setzt. Letzendlich sind die Bilder noch ungeschliffene Diamanten. Deswegen wurden sie ja auch nicht weiter intensiv bearbeitet, skaliert usw. um den maximalen Spielraum zu lassen. Schauen wir mal was draus wird.

----------

## l3u

Gefällt mir deutlich besser als das letzte Gentoo-Mädel *ggg* Weiter so! ;-)

----------

## ITS-M

Hi @All

die ersten Wallpapervon slick sind da !!!

http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo_krisi.php#wp_slick

einfach aber fein, gefällt mir  :Smile: 

also ... 

RAN AN DIE BULETTEN ...  :Smile: 

Have Fun 

Viktor

----------

## Erdie

Könnte man den String nicht besser noch etwas knapper gestalten .. das soll jetzt kein Meckern sein, ich finde die Bilder sehr schön. Das wäre nur mein Verbesserungsvorschlag   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ITS-M

Hi Erdie,  :Smile: 

ich werde diesen Vorschlag beim nächsten Shotting ansprechen und umsetzen, 

bring mir größe 34 anstatt 36 oder einfach nur was enges und knappes und schon gehts los  :Smile: 

Vik

----------

## Erdie

Ich muß ja zugeben ein absoluter Fan von Strings zu sein. Ich bin immer entäuscht wenn meine Freundin keinen anzieht. Weniger ist eben mehr ..  :Cool: 

Gibt es die Gentoo Strings irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich könnte Ihr mal einen schenken, schließlich ist auf ihrem Rechner auch Gentoo drauf   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Salathe wrote:*   

> Vieleicht stellt sich ja jemand aus dem Forum, der mit einem durchtrainierten Traumkörper gesegnet ist, zur verfügung, damit wir auch eine Vorlage für Frauen haben.  

 

Also wenn mir jemand für 6 Monate mein Gehalt zahlt, mir einen Aufenthalt in einem Sporthotel spendiert und meine Freundin mir das nicht krumm nimmt wenn ich das nächste halbe Jahr von morgens bis abens nur Sport und Welness mache, ließe sich in einem halben Jahr darüber reden ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ITS-M

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es die Gentoo Strings irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich könnte Ihr mal einen schenken, schließlich ist auf ihrem Rechner auch Gentoo drauf 

 

Ihr = Deiner Freundin oder dem Model   :Laughing: 

Ich meine, hey der string wird doch meistens von Hinten zu sehen sein, also ist doch egal 

ob vorn was aufgedruckt ist oder nicht ...  :Smile: 

Du kannst es Gerne machen (ich meine das mit dem String schenken), dann kannst Du auch 

den Hauch von nichts selber bestimmen  :Smile: 

Vik

----------

## l3u

Ich find diese ganze Wallpaper-mit-netten-Mädels-in-knappen-Gentoo-Klamotten-Geschichte astrein :-)

Ein Wallpaper mit dem 10. bzw. 11. Bild wär cool!Last edited by l3u on Mon Oct 23, 2006 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

 *ITS-M wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr = Deiner Freundin oder dem Model  
> 
> Vik

 

Ich meinte in diesem Fall meine Freundin   :Wink: 

Oder hat das Model auch einen Rechner mit Gentoo drauf?

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gibt es die Gentoo Strings irgendwo zu kaufen? Ich könnte Ihr mal einen schenken, schließlich ist auf ihrem Rechner auch Gentoo drauf  

 

Falls es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, der String ist er bisher einzig existierende GSC-String (siehe Bild 9986).  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Mon Oct 23, 2006 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakra

Wow

Danke schön erstmal an das Model. Finde ich super das Sie sich dafür zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Auch einen herzlichen Dank an den Photographen, welcher seine Zeit für solche wirklich coolen und schönen Photos aufgeopftert hat.

Damit gehst du in die Geschichte ein!  :Smile: 

Hab sogar noch ne großartige Idee. Komm doch mit den Models zum nächsten GSC  :Wink: 

Dann hätten wir was zum angeben gegenüber den anderen Distris.

Zurück zum Thema. Klasse Arbeit! Weiter so!

Liebe Grüße dakra

----------

## think4urs11

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Hab sogar noch ne großartige Idee. Komm doch mit den Models zum nächsten GSC 

 

Wieso 'nur' GSC?

Eine nette Messehostess neben lauter Nerds hätte auch schon was. Alleine deswegen kommen schon 50% mehr Leute an den Stand  :Wink: 

Die Bilder sind jedenfalls recht hübsch geworden - wenn ich nicht so vollkommen talentfrei wäre ... *grummel*

----------

## ITS-M

Hi @All

Ich glaube slick ist im Wallpaperwahn, schon 17 Stück gehen auf sein Konto.

Ich hoffe auch noch ein paar andere Namen über den Wallpapern schreiben zu

können, nicht nur slick ...  :Smile: 

DANKE

Viktor

----------

## slick

 *ITS-M wrote:*   

> Ich glaube slick ist im Wallpaperwahn...

 

Und ich habe noch nicht mal richtig angefangen  :Wink:  Hatte gestern abend nur eine kleine kreative Phase... vielleicht kommt demnächst noch mehr. 

Was ich allerdings @all hier ergänzen möchte, ich habe gesehen der Thread wird oft gelesen, aber nur selten zu den neuen Bildern mit Krisi geantwortet. Ich bitte darum wenn es euch gefällt mal wenigstens einen kurzen Kommentar abzugeben oder sich an einem Wallpaper versuchen, denn ansonsten muss der Fotograf ja davon ausgehen es stößt nicht auf Resonanz und braucht zukünftig auch diesbezüglich nichts mehr machen. Und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Jetzt nochmal hier im Forum. Ist ne klasse Idee.

Ich bin zu unkreativ für all das.

Aber als Text, wie damals stigmata (glaube ich) könnte man auch verwenden:

Gentoo (ist durch Logo schon im Bild)

und dann irgendwie/irgendwo: Linux has never been sexier before

Tobi

----------

## return13

könnt mir ein schönes Wallpaper vorstellen, mit entweder dem ersten oder dritten Bild mit der Aufschrift "use gentoo!"  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

zumindest für kreative Sprüche reichts bei mir... evtl. findet sich ja jemand den dazu in Kombination mit den Fotos ein guter Einfall ereilt  :Wink: 

Gentoo - all essentials covered

Gentoo - the natural choice

get your girlfriend involved with Gentoo

Gentoo fits best

no (useless) gimmicks, no (usage) limits - Gentoo

extendable beyond a geeks imagination

Gentoo - the comfortable/stylish choice

Gentoo where un'merging' is fun

get in touch with a friendly distribution

@slick: schade das es nur ein Foto gibt wo man die Aufschrift des Slips sieht - und das ist noch dazu nicht gerade eine natürliche Körperhaltung

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> @slick: schade das es nur ein Foto gibt wo man die Aufschrift des Slips sieht - und das ist noch dazu nicht gerade eine natürliche Körperhaltung

 

Slip? Das ist ja wohl ganz eindeutig ein Tanga   :Cool: 

----------

## l3u

Die ist aber auch schön anzuschauen, diese Krisi ... ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   @slick: schade das es nur ein Foto gibt wo man die Aufschrift des Slips sieht - und das ist noch dazu nicht gerade eine natürliche Körperhaltung Slip? Das ist ja wohl ganz eindeutig ein Tanga  

 

Nö auch falsch, ein Tanga bedeckt das Gesäß. Einigen wir uns auf knappe Damenunterwäsche für untenherum  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Ich finde die Bilder auch sehr gut, allerdings werd ich wohl kein solches Hintergrundbild verwenden können ohne einen Streit heraufzubeschwören.  :Sad: 

BTW Was wird wohl Tanja sagen, wenn ihr Freund auch noch ein solches Hintergrundbild einstellt? Endgültig zur Mutter ziehen?   :Laughing: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## dertobi123

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   @slick: schade das es nur ein Foto gibt wo man die Aufschrift des Slips sieht - und das ist noch dazu nicht gerade eine natürliche Körperhaltung Slip? Das ist ja wohl ganz eindeutig ein Tanga   
> 
> Nö auch falsch, ein Tanga bedeckt das Gesäß. Einigen wir uns auf knappe Damenunterwäsche für untenherum 

 

Wenns nach Wikipedia geht isses eher nen String ...    :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

Ich glaub da gibts starke Defizite im Bereich Damenunterwäsche. Weniger vorm Computer abhängen und der Freundin zum nächsten Geburtstag einmal was schönes kaufen...  :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

Um genau zu sein: es ist ein String-Tanga.

----------

## think4urs11

ein paar in deutsch...

Gentoo - anziehen(d) für Mann und Frau

Gentoo - wir decken alle wichtigen Bereiche ab

Gentoo paßt wie eine zweite Haut

wo Natürlichkeit noch großgeschrieben wird

schöne Dinge brauchen keine Rüschen

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo - wir decken alle wichtigen Bereiche ab

 

Dazu könnte ich mir aber noch ein deutlich textilsparenderes Foto vorstellen *ggg*

----------

## slick

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gentoo - wir decken alle wichtigen Bereiche ab 
> 
> Dazu könnte ich mir aber noch ein deutlich textilsparenderes Foto vorstellen *ggg*

 

Weniger geht doch kaum noch ... wenn Du der Meinung bist das ist doch ganz einfach, dann such Dir ein Model und zeig uns dann die Bilder  :Wink:   :Razz: 

Ich finde das paßt schon so, etwas Stil sollte dabei sein. Pr0n gibts schon genug ... außerdem ist nicht immer weniger mehr.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Sowas  :Shocked: 

Da bin ich fast ein Jahr im Forum und finde diesen Thread erst jetzt... Jemand sollte unbedingt mal den nichtssagenden Titel durch einen besseren ersetzen  :Wink: 

Ich finde die Idee, die Bilder und die Umsetzung super, großes Kompliment!

Vielleicht bastel ich auch mal das ein oder andere Wallpaper...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Jemand sollte unbedingt mal den nichtssagenden Titel durch einen besseren ersetzen 

 

Der Titel war bewußt so, da mir aufgefallen war das "kuriose, mehrdeutige" Titel öfter gelesen werden  :Wink:  Kreative Vorschläge?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

"Sexy Gentoo Girl"

Einfach aber bestimmt effektiv  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

gibts das auch mal mit nem maennlichen model?   :Laughing: 

----------

## l3u

Also wenn da einer Fotos von nem Kerl macht, sollte der aber bitte kein Gentoo-User sein *ggg*

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> gibts das auch mal mit nem maennlichen model?

 

Habe ich letztens auch mit jemand ernsthaft dazu diskutiert. Fazit war man kann es machen, allerdings sollte dann eine Frau das Model mit auswählen  :Wink: 

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> "Sexy Gentoo Girl"

 

Ich ändere es mal in "Sexy Gentoo Wallpaper", ist geschlechtsneutral  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Jemand sollte unbedingt mal den nichtssagenden Titel durch einen besseren ersetzen  Der Titel war bewußt so, da mir aufgefallen war das "kuriose, mehrdeutige" Titel öfter gelesen werden  Kreative Vorschläge?

 

Klar  :Smile: 

Gentoo - anziehen(d) für Mann und Frau

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Also wenn da einer Fotos von nem Kerl macht, sollte der aber bitte kein Gentoo-User sein *ggg*

 

Warum? Angenommen es gibt einen hübschen Nerd hier dann kann der auch dazu stehen das er besser aussieht als die anderen.

öhmmm slick... du wärst doch selbst 'a gstandns mannsbild' ... *duck*

Als Vorleistung bräuchten wir aber erstmal ein passend besticktes Feinripp-Unterhöschen für den Herren, oder gibts da bereits entsprechende Muster? Oder als Variante für die ganz mutigen natürlich das Tatoo auf der Hinterbacke.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   @slick: schade das es nur ein Foto gibt wo man die Aufschrift des Slips sieht - und das ist noch dazu nicht gerade eine natürliche Körperhaltung Slip? Das ist ja wohl ganz eindeutig ein Tanga   
> 
> Nö auch falsch, ein Tanga bedeckt das Gesäß. Einigen wir uns auf knappe Damenunterwäsche für untenherum 

 

Nu, un mir hier in Sachsen, sagen efach "Strickschlüpper" dazu   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   gibts das auch mal mit nem maennlichen model? 
> 
> Habe ich letztens auch mit jemand ernsthaft dazu diskutiert. Fazit war man kann es machen, allerdings sollte dann eine Frau das Model mit auswählen 

 

Da wär ich aber vorsichtig, kann böse enden...

Frauen ist das Aussehen des männlichen Gegnüber doch egal, zählen immer nur innere Werte?

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden  :Wink: 

----------

## blu3bird

Stimmt. Frauen ist das Aussehen des männlichen Gegenübers egal, es zählen nur die inneren Werte...der Brieftasche.

----------

## _eckobar_

SUPER AKTION. denn immerhin gilt gerade bei männern: "sex sales" und noch dazu ein gentoo logo mit dabei. was will man mehr?

super sache .... ihr gesicht und hinterteil gefallen mir besonders!

----------

## slick

 *kil wrote:*   

> gibts das auch mal mit nem maennlichen model? 

 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Als Vorleistung bräuchten wir aber erstmal ein passend besticktes Feinripp-Unterhöschen für den Herren, oder gibts da bereits entsprechende Muster? Oder als Variante für die ganz mutigen natürlich das Tatoo auf der Hinterbacke.

 

Also theoretisch habe ich ein männliches Model gefunden (aus dem Bekanntenkreis nach Tipp meiner Frau, und nein es gibt vorab keine Referenzfotos). Wäre dann auch sicher noch genauer abzuklären. Ob dann so klappt wie ihr euch das jetzt sicher vorstellt sei mal dahingestellt. Also erstmal bitte nix dazu erwarten. 

Tja, die Wäsche ... Thema für sich. Einem Mann kann man schlecht den Gentoo-String anziehen. (nagut u.U.  :Wink: ), und mit dem T-Shirt kommt nicht der muskulöse Körperbau zum Ausdruck, der ja eigentlich ein Model auszeichnet und viel mehr an Wäsche gibt es momentan nicht wirklich. Ist also eine ziemliche Herrausforderung, insbesondere für Fotograf und Model. Evt. haben die Frauen hier ein Idee wie sowas aussehen müßte bzw. wie sie sich sowas vorstellen. Das "Gentoo-Tattoo" wäre sicher nicht das Problem, das kann man mit einem schwarzen Filzstift imitieren.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *slick wrote:*   

> Tja, die Wäsche ... Thema für sich. Einem Mann kann man schlecht den Gentoo-String anziehen. (nagut u.U. ), und mit dem T-Shirt kommt nicht der muskulöse Körperbau zum Ausdruck, der ja eigentlich ein Model auszeichnet und viel mehr an Wäsche gibt es momentan nicht wirklich. Ist also eine ziemliche Herrausforderung, insbesondere für Fotograf und Model. Evt. haben die Frauen hier ein Idee wie sowas aussehen müßte bzw. wie sie sich sowas vorstellen. Das "Gentoo-Tattoo" wäre sicher nicht das Problem, das kann man mit einem schwarzen Filzstift imitieren.

 

eventuell hilft es wenn das t-shirt nass ist? ich koennte mir vorstellen dass sich ein t-shirt dann einen muskuloesen oberkoerper eher zur geltung bringen kann.... vielleicht gibts ja aber auch aermellose shirts.

naja ich freu mich schon und werd mal meine wallpaper-kuenste auffrischen damit ich dann auch was huebsches machen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, die Wäsche ... Thema für sich. Einem Mann kann man schlecht den Gentoo-String anziehen.

 

Dieses würde entsprechende Anpassungen an die männliche Anatomie erfordern. Oder anders formuliert, es müßte sich ein Hersteller der entsprechenden String-Variante für den Aufdruck des Gentoo Logos finden. Fragt sich nur, wie groß der Absatz wäre ..   :Wink: 

-Erdie

----------

## ITS-M

Hi @All

ich habe mich auch mal als Wallpaperkünstler probiert ...

hier das Ergebnis 

http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo_krisi.php#wp_vjm

Have Fun

Viktor

----------

## moe

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieses würde entsprechende Anpassungen an die männliche Anatomie erfordern. Oder anders formuliert, es müßte sich ein Hersteller der entsprechenden String-Variante für den Aufdruck des Gentoo Logos finden. Fragt sich nur, wie groß der Absatz wäre ..   

 

Wenns zur Pflichtkleidung beim nächsten GSC gemacht wird, dürfte das den Absatz bestimmt steigern   :Laughing: 

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Hab sogar noch ne großartige Idee. Komm doch mit den Models zum nächsten GSC 
> 
> Dann hätten wir was zum angeben gegenüber den anderen Distris.

 

Dann wuerde ich auch mal vorbeischauen  :Cool:  ...

----------

## b3cks

Habe gerade gesehen, dass noch ein paar neue Wallpaper hinzugekommen sind.

Einige davon sehen echt nice aus. Danke slick und ITS-M!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

>  *dakra wrote:*   Hab sogar noch ne großartige Idee. Komm doch mit den Models zum nächsten GSC 
> 
> Dann hätten wir was zum angeben gegenüber den anderen Distris. 
> 
> Dann wuerde ich auch mal vorbeischauen  ...

 

Novell verkuendet Geschaeftsaufgabe, durch pornoese Methoden vom Markt gedraengt...

----------

## slick

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Habe gerade gesehen, dass noch ein paar neue Wallpaper hinzugekommen sind.
> 
> Einige davon sehen echt nice aus. Danke slick und ITS-M! 

 

Bitte schön. Dann auch weitersagen, bloggen, verlinken!  :Wink:  Außerdem bei Interesse ab und an mal reinschauen, paar Wallpaper kommen demnächst sicher noch. Auch habe ich mal ein RSS-Feed für diese Seite vorbereitet, da kommen dann neue Bilder frei Haus. Muß aber ITS-M noch entscheiden ob ers haben will und dann auch einbauen. Ob sichs lohnt weiß nicht nicht, keine Ahnung wieviel da noch kommt. Wer Langeweile hat kann ja bei feed43.com eins für die Seite bauen.

Da liegt hier momentan auch noch ein einfacher Gentoo-Girl-KDE-Splash-Screen rum. Der kommt auch demnächst online.

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wer Langeweile hat kann ja bei feed43.com eins für die Seite bauen.

 

Habe mich mal daran versucht, allerdings zieht das nur die 20 erstgefundenen Bilder, was zur Folge hat das der Rest (und auch neue) vermutlich nie im RSS landen. Also unbrauchbar. Aber wer eine Vorstellung davon möchte wie ich mir das etwa vorstelle: http://feed43.com/0432008153510303.xml

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da liegt hier momentan auch noch ein einfacher Gentoo-Girl-KDE-Splash-Screen rum. Der kommt auch demnächst online.

 

http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo_krisi.php#kde_slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Auch habe ich mal ein RSS-Feed für diese Seite vorbereitet, da kommen dann neue Bilder frei Haus. Muß aber ITS-M noch entscheiden ob ers haben will und dann auch einbauen. 

 

http://www.its-maselli.de/pre_download_gentoo_krisi_rss.php (experimentell, Verfügbarkeit ohne Gewähr)

----------

## slick

*mal Leichen ausgräbt*

Vollständigkeitshalber,  wer die Bilder vergebens im Web sucht, wird aktuell hier fündig:

http://files.deruwe.de/Gentoo/Gentoo%20Girl/Wallpaper/

----------

## Evildad

Was ist denn eigentlich aus deinem Kumpel geworden? 

Die Seite scheint ja down zu sein?

----------

## slick

Naja er hat zig mal umgebaut und die Gentoo-Bilder waren nur mal so eine spontane, einmalige Sache. Da ist nix mehr geplant in die Richtung.

Ich hab die nur mal zusammen auf den Webspace geworfen damit die nicht verloren gehen. Hab sein Go dafür.

----------

## Max Steel

Schade, da sind sehr schöne Bilder dabei.

Wer weiß, vll gibt es irgendwann wieder so ein "Hab meinem Freund dem Fotograf mal ein Gentoo-Shirt + String in die Hand gedrückt."

Kamen auf jeden Fall sehr schöne Bildchen raus  :Smile: 

----------

## Niklas 6454

Ich habe eine Frage,

Ich habe in einem Filmtrailer eine Szene gesehen da sieht man das Handy von jemanden und als er es anmacht sieht man eine angezogene sexy Frau und als er das handy entsperrt ist genau die selbe Frau in der selben Pose in unterwäsche zu sehen, hier meine Frage dazu: Wisst ihr wo man solche Bilder bekommt oder habt ihr seuche?

----------

## l3u

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem ersten Post hier im Forum.

----------

